# Flat Schuhe für Wind, Kälte, Winter



## tackleberry (24. Oktober 2021)

Servus,

suche Flat Schuhe für kalte Jahreszeit, die vor Wind und Kälte beim XC Racing schützen.

Ich hatte nun schon die Adidas Five Ten Trailcross GORE-TEX® Mountain Bike ausprobiert aber dort bekomme ich wegen dem Neopren an Schaft immer nasse und irgendwann kalte Socken / Füsse. Das Schweiß sammelt sich am Schaft und kühl den Fuss aus (z.B. Assos Winter Socken). Je nach Socken (z.B. Assos Herbst Socken) ist dann auch irgendwann die ganze Socke komplett nass. Das ist dann schon bei 8-10°C sehr unangenehm.

 Für längere Touren (> 1h) bzw. mein Fahrprofil (viel langsam bergauf, viel schnell bergab, ~600 Hm aktuell auf 55 km Strecke über Feldwege, Waldwege, Straße) sind die Five Ten Trailcross GORE-TEX® Mountain Bike absolut nicht geeignet. Für kurze Touren bis 1h und Regenwetter sind sie dagegen natürlich gut. Ich brauch daher Schuhe die warm halten (10 bis 0°C) und vor Wind schützen und zwar für längere Touren. Freue mich über jeden Input.

_edit_

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den

Five Ten Freerider EPS Mid Mountain Bike Shoes
oder
Five Ten Freerider EPS Mountain Bike Shoe


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2021)

EPS geht durchaus auch bei kälteren Temperaturen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (24. Oktober 2021)

decay schrieb:


> EPS geht durchaus auch bei kälteren Temperaturen noch.


Der EPS ist eh der Beste👍gut daß sie die nochmal aufgelegt haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2021)

EPS sind ganz ok, wenn eine Größe passt. Grip ist schlechter als mit normalen Freeridern, aber ausreichend.
Dicht sind sie bis zur Lasche, weiter nicht.
Das Primaloft ist eher Placebo.

Seit ich Shimano FR7 habe, sind meine Füße bis Minusgrade warm,  mit Wollsocken. Unter Minus 5 je nach Tagesform dann Neopren Überschuhe (Adidas) dazu.

Entscheidend für warme Füße ist immer die Paßform.


----------



## cjbffm (24. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Shimano FR7 habe


Wenn ich danach suche, finde ich einen Zahnkranzabzieher von Park Tools.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wenn ich danach suche, finde ich einen Zahnkranzabzieher von Park Tools.


GR7  ja die Handytastatur


----------



## cjbffm (24. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> GR7  ja die Handytastatur


Spielzeug.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Spielzeug.


Ok, dann evtl sowas 






						Wölvhammer BOA | Winter Cycling Boot | 45NRTH
					

The Wölvhammer winter cycling boot is light, comfortable, and grippy. Wölvhammer is compatible with flat and clipless pedals and features a removable liner.



					45nrth.com


----------



## fatsnail (24. Oktober 2021)

Vaude AM Moab Mid STX, ich hab das Vorgängermodell - sehr warm mit dicken Socken, allerdings etwas "unsportliche" Passform, aber wenn ich die will trag ich eh eher so was X-CELSIUS ARCTIC GTX und clipless pedale...​


----------



## cjbffm (24. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, dann evtl sowas


Handy = Spielzeug!1!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin die normalen Freerider schon bei Schnee bis minus 10 Grad gefahren. Dann gibt es normale Füßling Socke unter MX Strumpf. Nässe ist natürlich nicht so geil. Je nach dem bei welchen Bedingungen du noch fährst. Mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass bei Klicks die meiste Kälte über das Pedal zum Fuß übertragen wird und das fällt bei Flats eben aus. Da ist gut isoliert. Auf dem Crosser mit SPD habe ich selbst mit Überschuhen kältere Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (24. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> GR7  ja die Handytastatur


Wie fallen die in Vergleich zu Adidas Schuhen aus? Welche Größe trägst Du den GR7 und in welcher Größe Schuhe von Adidas, Asics etc. was auch immer Du halt daheim hast?


----------



## tackleberry (25. Oktober 2021)

Da Adias meinte, ich kann alles zurückschicken was ich scheiße finde, habe ich jetzt mal die EPS mid bestellt. Bericht folgt. Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## decay (25. Oktober 2021)

Was für mich nicht zusammenpasst sind schnelle Cc Runden und die Art Schuhe  aber muss man selbst wissen, im Winter kommt die Kälte schon auch über die Cleats rein.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2021)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Wie fallen die in Vergleich zu Adidas Schuhen aus? Welche Größe trägst Du den GR7 und in welcher Größe Schuhe von Adidas, Asics etc. was auch immer Du halt daheim hast?


Adidas Five Ten 48, Five Ten (alt) 47, Turnschuhe (Tiger) sonst auch 47 (aber auch mal 46.5), Shimano immer schon 48. Länge so 305-310mm.
Five Ten sind aber SEEEHR unterschiedlich (oft breit und kurz, aber auch mal zu schmal). Shimano hat viel Platz für die Zehen bei mir, das hilft im Winter mehr als diese Gamasche.


----------



## tackleberry (25. Oktober 2021)

decay schrieb:


> Was für mich nicht zusammenpasst sind schnelle Cc Runden und die Art Schuhe  aber muss man selbst wissen, im Winter kommt die Kälte schon auch über die Cleats rein.


Was würdest Du denn sonst empfehlen? Ich habe halt ne massive Aversion gegen Clicks aus meiner (kurzen) Rennrad Zeit...


----------



## decay (25. Oktober 2021)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Was würdest Du denn sonst empfehlen? Ich habe halt ne massive Aversion gegen Clicks aus meiner (kurzen) Rennrad Zeit...


Na dann passts ja, wie gesagt, cc is ja meist mit klickpedalen unterwegs. Hab kein Problem damit , war nur verwundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveAdorjan (25. Oktober 2021)

Könnte jemand die neuen, BOA-ausgestatteten Shimano MW7 Winterschuhe mit den alten Shimano MW81 in Bezug auf Größe und Passform vergleichen? Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, fällt der MW7 größer aus und man sollte eine Nummer kleiner als den MW81 kaufen. Ich habe aber auch ein paar Kommentare gelesen, dass der MW7 noch klein/schmal wie die meisten Shimano Schuhe ausfällt. Als Referenz trage ich US 9 Straßenschuhe, US 9 oder 9,5 (meist 9,5) Sneaker, Specialized EUR 43 und EUR 44 im Shimano MW81. Da frage ich mich, ob ich das MW7 in EUR 43 nehmen soll?


----------



## tackleberry (25. Oktober 2021)

decay schrieb:


> Na dann passts ja, wie gesagt, cc is ja meist mit klickpedalen unterwegs. Hab kein Problem damit , war nur verwundert.


Welche Systeme sind denn am besten / beliebtesten? Bin am RR die Time Espresso gefahren und naja...


----------



## fatsnail (25. Oktober 2021)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Welche Systeme sind denn am besten / beliebtesten? Bin am RR die Time Espresso gefahren und naja...


Im MTB Bereich eigentlich nur Shimano Spd oder kompatibel


----------



## Stompy (28. Oktober 2021)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Welche Systeme sind denn am besten / beliebtesten? Bin am RR die Time Espresso gefahren und naja...


Gibt bei MTB eigentlich nur drei. Shimano SPD ist zuverlässig, günstig, langlebig. Crankbrothers ist eine Diva, aber leicht und bietet viel Bewegungsfreiheit. Time Attac ist irgendwo dazwischen, zuverlässig und mit viel Beweglichkeit, aber teurer als Shimano und schwerer als Crankbrothers. 
Im DH wird stellenweise noch das HT System gefahren.


----------



## ron101 (29. Oktober 2021)

Fahre auch den EPS, wen es ganz arg kalt wird, zieh ich mir ein Schuhüberzieher für Flatpedalschuhe von Endura drüber. 
Sealskins Socken wurden bereits erwähnt?


----------



## Segel_Segler (3. November 2021)

Ich verwende die Winter-Variante des Freerider Pro. Im Vergleich zum normalen ist er wegen der Fütterung etwas größer. Wärme passt damit. Das Problem ist Schnee: die Sohle ist auf Schnee wie Schmierseife (nicht auf dem Pedal, sondern auf dem Boden). Ich überlege schon, ob ich nicht ein Paar Überzieh-Spikes, wie sich die alten Leute verwenden, kaufe.


----------



## tackleberry (3. November 2021)

Habe die EPS jetzt mal ausgepackt und anprobiert. Gut das ich die 45 mitbestellt habe. Brauche den Schuhe eine Nummer größer sonst ist er mir zu eng. Allerdings habe ich schon etwas Bedenken, dass der Schuh nicht besonders gut atmet. Aber hey, dafür kommt auch kaum kalte Luft rein...

Ich habe auf der Adidas Website noch zwei weitere Kandidaten entdeckt für Herbst:

Five Ten Trail Cross Mid Pro Mountain Bike Shoes​



Das Ding heißt Pro statt XT und hat statt des Neopren Innenschuhs einen aus Stoff. Das würde also mein "Schweiß sammelt sich am Spann" Problem beseitigen. Ansonsten sieht der Schuh aber für mich aus wie der XT in etwas luftiger... Was isn da sonst noch anders?

Link: https://www.adidas.ch/en/five-ten-trail-cross-mid-pro-mountain-bike-shoes/EF3010.html

Five Ten Impact Pro Mid Mountain Bike Shoes​



Sieht nach einer Alternative für den Herbst aus, wenn der EPS zu warm wäre. Hoch, geschlossen, vermutlich nicht besonders atmungsaktiv. Halt kein Gore-Tex und daher bedingt für Regen geeignet ohne Neoprensocken etc.

Link:  https://www.adidas.ch/en/five-ten-impact-pro-mid-mountain-bike-shoes/FU7540.html

Meinungen?


----------



## The-Ninth (3. November 2021)

Ich leide unter Eisfüßen und der EPS ist für mich eher nur ein Schuh für die Übergangszeit. Für Ausfahrten von -5 bis 10 Grad brauche ich Sohlenwärmer in unterschiedlichen Stärken. Würde da aber gerne mal einen richtigen Winterstiefel probieren, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen von 45NRTH? Sollen auch für Flachpedale geeignet sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Gewinde für SPD&Co nicht unnötige Kältebrücken sind. 






						Wölvhammer BOA | Winter Cycling Boot | 45NRTH
					

The Wölvhammer winter cycling boot is light, comfortable, and grippy. Wölvhammer is compatible with flat and clipless pedals and features a removable liner.



					45nrth.com
				









						Wølfgar Cycling Boot | Extreme Winter Cycling Boot | 45NRTH
					

Step into Wølfgar, the world’s most advanced winter cycling boot. Made with NASA-grade insulation materials, Wølfgar keeps feet warm and dry down to -25°F.



					45nrth.com


----------



## ron101 (4. November 2021)

Lenz Heizsocken wären eventuell eine Alternative, falls man das Akku laden nicht scheucht.


----------



## hellmichel (10. November 2021)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Five Ten Freerider EPS genauso ausfallen wie die normalen Freerider? Kann ich da Blind die gleiche Größe bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_wa (13. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe hier im Forum schon häufiger mitgelesen, u.a. auf der Suche nach Flat Pedal Schuhen für den Winter. Die Auswahl ist anscheinend wirklich schlecht und da es für viele Mountainbiker ein Problem zu seien scheint, berichte ich mal von meiner Erfahrung.
Mit meinen alten FiveTen Schuhen habe ich im Winter trotz Thermosocken schon nach 30 Minuten kalte Füße bekommen, so dass ich die Touren auf 60 bis max 90 Minten begrenzen musste.
Bei einer erneuten Suche bin ich nun auf die *Ride Concepts TNT* gestoßen und habe damit das Problem für mich gelöst. Ich habe die Schuhe ca. 1,5 bis 2 Größen größer bestellt, so dass noch dicke Socken reinpassten. Mit einem normalen Paar Thermosocken und den Sealskinz Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather Socken darüber habe ich die Kombination getestet (mit den Waterproof Cold Weather sollte es sicher auch funktionieren).

In den Schuhen war dann vorne natürlich noch ordentlich Platz. Durch die dicken Socken hatte ich am Knöchel jedoch einen sehr guten Halt, ohne dass die Füße eingequetscht waren. Der Fuß ist beim Biken auch nicht gerutscht und zwischen Socken und Schuh war Platz für die isolierende Luftschicht.
Ich war dann bei 3 bis 6 Grad für etwas mehr als 2,5 Stunden im Wald/Mittelgebirge biken. Erst nach ca 2:15 bis 2:30 Stunden kühlten die Füße langsam aus. Weiterfahren wäre sicherlich kein Problem gewesen.

Der Grip auf den Flat Pedals war für mich gut und bequem sind sie auch. Ich bin mit den Schuhen sehr zufrieden, so dass der Winter damit „gerettet“ ist.

Ihr findet auf mtb-news.de einen älteren Bericht von 2019 zu den Schuhen und auf cycleholix.de wird in einem Test auch auf die Winter-Tauglichkeit eingegangen.


----------



## hellmichel (18. November 2021)

Ich berichte auch mal kurz von den Vaude AM Moab Mid STX. 
Ich habe die Schuhe zusammen mit den 5/10 EPS bestellt. Die 5/10 gingen dann wieder zurück. Die waren im Vergleich zu den Vaude um einiges unbequemer. Was mich wundert, da die Freerider welche ich im Sommer nutze sehr bequem sind seit Anfang an. 
Also kommen wir jetzt zum Vaude. Verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig und sie sehen in Natura viel besser aus, als auf den Bildern. Heute war ich damit bei angefangen 8° bis 3° dann oben zwei Stunden unterwegs. Ich hatte lediglich Tennissocken in den Schuhen an. Die Füße warn auch nach 2h noch nicht ausgekühlt. Allerdings wurde es bei der 3° kalten Abfahrt schon merklich kühler an den Zehen. Ich denke das ich mit Merinowoll Socken gute 2,5 Stunden bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt unterwegs sein kann. 
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert von den Schuhen und kann sie „wärmstens“ empfehlen. ☺️


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. November 2021)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage - hat schon mal jemand Schuhe fürs Snowboarden ausprobiert?
Bei Flatpedalen sollte es ja funktionieren.
Von der Optik sind diese Schuhe ja nicht soo weit entfernt wie z.B. die 45NRTH Wölfhammer oder Wofgar.


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2021)

chris_wa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier im Forum schon häufiger mitgelesen, u.a. auf der Suche nach Flat Pedal Schuhen für den Winter. Die Auswahl ist anscheinend wirklich schlecht und da es für viele Mountainbiker ein Problem zu seien scheint, berichte ich mal von meiner Erfahrung.
> Mit meinen alten FiveTen Schuhen habe ich im Winter trotz Thermosocken schon nach 30 Minuten kalte Füße bekommen, so dass ich die Touren auf 60 bis max 90 Minten begrenzen musste.
> ...


Wie sieht es denn mit der Wasserdichtigkeit bei dem Schuh aus?


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. November 2021)

war gestern das erste mal bei Schnee und ca. 0-3°C mit meinen Freerider Pro mid VCS unterwegs:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1487671.html
		

in Kombination mit wasserdichten Socken (Sealskinz allweather) eigentlich ziemlich gut. Nach 2 Std wurden die Zehen dann doch bissl kalt. Komischerweise nach 3 Std der linke Fuß warm und der rechte eiskalt  
Werd nächstes mal meine Sealskinz cold weather noch dazu testen. 
Dichtgehalten haben die Schuhe auch ganz gut und durch die Neoprensocke kommen auch keine Steine oder Matsch rein. Grip für mich völlig ausreichend. Passform eher schmal. Würd sie fürn Winter eher ne halbe Nummer größer nehmen. Über die Optik lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber ich find die Klettverschlüsse echt praktisch.


----------



## chris_wa (29. November 2021)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Wasserdichtigkeit bei dem Schuh aus?


Laut Hersteller sind die Schuhe wasserabweisend. Bisher bin ich nur bei Nieselregen damit gefahren, wobei die Füße trocken geblieben sind.


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. November 2021)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage - hat schon mal jemand Schuhe fürs Snowboarden ausprobiert?
> Bei Flatpedalen sollte es ja funktionieren.
> Von der Optik sind diese Schuhe ja nicht soo weit entfernt wie z.B. die 45NRTH Wölfhammer oder Wofgar.


Hat das noch niemand ausprobiert?


----------



## talybont (30. November 2021)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hat das noch niemand ausprobiert?


Ich habe das auch schon mal überlegt, die hier im Winter mal zu testen:
Waldbrandaustreter

Habe ein Vorgängermodell, warm ohne Ende. Was man aber beachten muss: die sind sooooo breit, dass man schon sehr lange Pedalachsen braucht, gerade bei Schuhgöße 46 aufwärts!


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch schon mal überlegt, die hier im Winter mal zu testen:
> Waldbrandaustreter
> 
> Habe ein Vorgängermodell, warm ohne Ende. Was man aber beachten muss: die sind sooooo breit, dass man schon sehr lange Pedalachsen braucht, gerade bei Schuhgöße 46 aufwärts!


Wie sind die Schuhe im Vorderfußbereich?
Bauen die etwas breiter, sodass die Zehen noch genügend Platz haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (3. Januar 2022)

Nix bei Eisfüssen aber bester Winterschuh grad im Angebot 





						VAUDE AM Moab Mid STX Fahrradschuhe günstig kaufen
					

Wasserdichter Flatpedal Bikeschuh; Hydrophobes, geöltes Nubuk Leder - Zertifiziert von Terracare®; Umweltfreundlich hergestellt; 100% recycled Sympatex® Membran; Futter aus 100% recyceltem Polyester; Hydrophobes Canvas; Herausnehmbare, anatomisch geformte Einlegesohle; Griffige VAUDE AM Flat Sohle;




					www.hibike.de


----------



## fntms (3. Januar 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> EPS sind ganz ok, wenn eine Größe passt. Grip ist schlechter als mit normalen Freeridern, aber ausreichend.
> Dicht sind sie bis zur Lasche, weiter nicht.
> Das Primaloft ist eher Placebo.


Ganz OK trifft es ganz gut. EPS ist für erste Temperaturen nichts besonderes und abgesehen von der mittlerweile mangelhaften Sohlenqualität bei Adidas P/L technisch bei mir mittlerweile raus.



The-Ninth schrieb:


> Ich leide unter Eisfüßen und der EPS ist für mich eher nur ein Schuh für die Übergangszeit.


Dito, aber verstehe ich richtig, dass Du Snowboard-Boots zum biken tragen möchtest?


ron101 schrieb:


> Lenz Heizsocken wären eventuell eine Alternative, falls man das Akku laden nicht scheucht.


Die habe auch bestellt und war ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht von der Heizleistung. Die bringen stellenweise 48°C – ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die es schaffen bei -5° Außentemperatur und ggf. Nässe auf dem Schuh die Eisfüße aufzuwärmen. Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal auf dem Trail testen. Wobei ich fast schon kurz davor bin die lieber vorher zurück zu schicken. Der Preis ist halt schon krass mit über 200 €


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2022)

Die pinkbike Redakteurin war von den Lenz Socken begeistert - Sarah Moore's 10 best products of 2021.

Nach Jahrzehnten Winterbiken muss ich sagen, daß es immer noch am Günstigsten ist, daheim zu bleiben oder maximal 1 Stunde zu Radeln.


----------



## The-Ninth (3. Januar 2022)

fntms schrieb:


> Dito, aber verstehe ich richtig, dass Du Snowboard-Boots zum biken tragen möchtest?



Hätte mich zumindest interessiert ob hier jemand mit diesen extremen Modellen von 45NRTH Erfahrung hat. 😉 Möchte auf jeden Fall diese chemischen Einwegheizsohlen loswerden. Hab mir jetzt aber mal die elektrischen Heizsohlen von Thermrup gekauft, deutlich günstiger als Lenz und mit einer größeren Heizfläche. Mit den Akkus am Bein ist es ein bißchen hakelig, aber bei der heutigen Abfahrt hat es nicht gestört. Ob sie auch ausreichend heizen wird sich wohl erst nächste Woche herausstellen, wenn die Temperaturen wieder fallen.


----------



## decay (3. Januar 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Hätte mich zumindest interessiert ob hier jemand mit diesen extremen Modellen von 45NRTH Erfahrung hat. 😉 Möchte auf jeden Fall diese chemischen Einwegheizsohlen loswerden. Hab mir jetzt aber mal die elektrischen Heizsohlen von Thermrup gekauft, deutlich günstiger als Lenz und mit einer größeren Heizfläche. Mit den Akkus am Bein ist es ein bißchen hakelig, aber bei der heutigen Abfahrt hat es nicht gestört. Ob sie auch ausreichend heizen wird sich wohl erst nächste Woche herausstellen, wenn die Temperaturen wieder fallen.


Kumpel hat die beiden Wolfgar und Wolfhammer, man friert niemals drin. Sehen nicht schön aus, aber er schwört drauf. Neulich gabs den Wolfhammer auch mal für 259, glaube bei bike24.

(https://www.bike24.de/p1340693.html)

Wir waren damit schon bei -15 unterwegs, ihm gings gut, ich hatte nen EPS und mach 2 Stunden wirds da halt sehr kühl. Beim Trailfahren gehts noch eher, Strecke erfahrungsgemäß noch kälter, auf Trails bewegt man die Füße ja meist etwas mehr. Er fährt sie allerdings mit klickpedalen.


----------



## fntms (3. Januar 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die pinkbike Redakteurin war von den Lenz Socken begeistert - Sarah Moore's 10 best products of 2021.
> 
> Nach Jahrzehnten Winterbiken muss ich sagen, daß es immer noch am Günstigsten ist, daheim zu bleiben oder maximal 1 Stunde zu Radeln.


Das habe ich auch gelesen. Mich hat das Heizsystem aber in echt ziemlich ernüchtert. Muss man sich wie eine eckige 8 vorstellen, die an der Verjüngung um ca. 2-3 Zehen von oben nach unten geht. Die äußeren Zehen bleiben ab Schuhgröße 42 vermutlich komplett direkt unbeheizt. Da muss man auf die warme Luft in der Socke bzw. in dem ausreichend großen Schuh hoffen.


The-Ninth schrieb:


> Hätte mich zumindest interessiert ob hier jemand mit diesen extremen Modellen von 45NRTH Erfahrung hat. 😉 Möchte auf jeden Fall diese chemischen Einwegheizsohlen loswerden. Hab mir jetzt aber mal die elektrischen Heizsohlen von Thermrup gekauft, deutlich günstiger als Lenz und mit einer größeren Heizfläche. Mit den Akkus am Bein ist es ein bißchen hakelig, aber bei der heutigen Abfahrt hat es nicht gestört. Ob sie auch ausreichend heizen wird sich wohl erst nächste Woche herausstellen, wenn die Temperaturen wieder fallen.


Guter Hinweis mit der Alternative, werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen  Die Heat Pax habe ich auch, allerdings als Zehenwärmer. Ich klebe sie jedoch oben auf die Zehen und das bringt mir meist knapp 2 Stunden mehr Zeit mit warmen Füßen. Mal auch weniger, hängt vermutlich auch am Alter der chem. Mischung an.

Ich stelle mir die Boots halt ziemlich steif um die Knöchel und vor allem schwer vor, aber wenn man damit zurecht kommt und es hilft, passt es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. Januar 2022)

fntms schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gelesen. Mich hat das Heizsystem aber in echt ziemlich ernüchtert. Muss man sich wie eine eckige 8 vorstellen, die an der Verjüngung um ca. 2-3 Zehen von oben nach unten geht. Die äußeren Zehen bleiben ab Schuhgröße 42 vermutlich komplett direkt unbeheizt. Da muss man auf die warme Luft in der Socke bzw. in dem ausreichend großen Schuh hoffen.
> 
> Guter Hinweis mit der Alternative, werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen  Die Heat Pax habe ich auch, allerdings als Zehenwärmer. Ich klebe sie jedoch oben auf die Zehen und das bringt mir meist knapp 2 Stunden mehr Zeit mit warmen Füßen. Mal auch weniger, hängt vermutlich auch am Alter der chem. Mischung an.
> 
> Ich stelle mir die Boots halt ziemlich steif um die Knöchel und vor allem schwer vor, aber wenn man damit zurecht kommt und es hilft, passt es ja


Damit kann man augenscheinlich prima fahren und der Kollege hängt mich auch mit den Boots auf Trails noch ab 😂


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2022)

fntms schrieb:


> Ganz OK trifft es ganz gut. EPS ist für erste Temperaturen nichts besonderes und abgesehen von der mittlerweile mangelhaften Sohlenqualität bei Adidas P/L technisch bei mir mittlerweile raus.
> 
> 
> Dito, aber verstehe ich richtig, dass Du Snowboard-Boots zum biken tragen möchtest?
> ...


Meine Frau fährt mit den Lenz Socken Ski. Seither habe ich sie nie mehr wegen kalten Füssen jammern hörn. Ich denke wenn die wärmer heizen würden, wäre das ungesund.


----------



## tkbanker (6. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten die gegönnt: Vaude AM Moab Mid STX und bin damit sehr glücklich. Knapp zwei Stunden Fahrt bei bis zu -2 Grad mit viel Schlamm und Nässe, trotzdem hatte ich warme Füße.


----------



## The-Ninth (7. Januar 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt aber mal die elektrischen Heizsohlen von Thermrup gekauft, deutlich günstiger als Lenz und mit einer größeren Heizfläche. Mit den Akkus am Bein ist es ein bißchen hakelig, aber bei der heutigen Abfahrt hat es nicht gestört. Ob sie auch ausreichend heizen wird sich wohl erst nächste Woche herausstellen, wenn die Temperaturen wieder fallen.



War inzwischen öfters mit den Thermrup-Sohlen unterwegs, am Rad und auch zu Fuß, und kann sie empfehlen. Heute bei -1 bis -2 Grad hat mir die schwächste Stufe für den Anstieg und die mittlere Stufe für die Abfahrt gereicht um die Füße in den Five Ten Freerider EPS Mid schön warm zu halten. Akku-Ladung hält auf jeden Fall für einige Stunden, genau gemessen habe ich es noch nicht. Steuerung über Handy-App ist auch ganz praktisch für das Anpassen der Wärmestufe.

Für die Radtouren hätten wahrscheinlich auch Sohlen mit integriertem Akku gereicht, für einen ganzen Schitag hat aber der externe Akku wohl mehr Reserven. Der Vorteil des externen Akkus ist dann auch dass man recht günstig ein zweites Paar Sohlen für die Schischuhe bekommt und die Akkus für beide verwenden kann.

Hier der Link zum Produkt:









						Smart Heat heated insole App controlled - Thermrup
					

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION Do you suffer from cold feet and want to feel soothing warmth? The new heated and app-controlled insoles from the THERMRUP brand will free you from cold feet and provide deep warmth from heel to toe. Large-surface heating function, long heating duration and purest comfort...




					www.thermrup.de


----------



## fntms (8. Januar 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt mit den Lenz Socken Ski. Seither habe ich sie nie mehr wegen kalten Füssen jammern hörn. Ich denke wenn die wärmer heizen würden, wäre das ungesund.


Sie hat dann vermutlich das Modell 5.0? Meine Socken und Akkus gehen zurück: ein Akku wird wesentlich schneller leer als der andere und die Socken 4.0 werden selbst in der Wohnung nur lauwarm. Für über 200€ (Mit dem 1800 mAh Akku) passt das für mich nicht. Da ich in Winter auch nicht so oft fahre, ist mir das zu viel Geld für zu wenig Effekt.  
Ich probiere mal die Sohlen, die @The-Ninth erwähnt hat.


----------



## Schattenseite (9. Januar 2022)

Freeraider ESP mit Endura Wasserfesten Socken Nasskalt3Grad ca.3std unterwegs alles gut Füsse trocken und lauwarm.Die Schuhe sind seit 3Jahren im Einsatz und halten immer noch trocken.Gutes Produkt von Five Ten kann nicht meckern.


----------



## ron101 (10. Januar 2022)

fntms schrieb:


> ie hat dann vermutlich das Modell 5.0?


Das weiss ich leider nicht müsste ich mal nachschauen. Wie gesagt sie nutz die in Skischuhen und da funktioniert das anscheinend prima. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass es für in einem Biketurnschuh zu wenig wärme erzeugt, da ein Skischuh ja von Grund aus schon wärmer aufgebaut ist.
Ich persönlich fahre mit 5.1 EPS und wenn es kalt ist mit Sealskinz Socken. 
Was mir hilft so nach 1h mal kurz anhalten und etwas rumlaufen, damit die Durchblutung im Fuss wieder ansteigt, da habe ich das Gefühl liegt das Problem beim ständigen Uphill Druck auf den Fussballen, beim runterfahren auch im stehen mehr druck auf dem Fuss.


----------

